# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kad početi koristiti papiriće?

## Paula

Da li ste počeli odmah koristiti papiriće i ima li smisla koristi ih kad dijete ima rijetke stolice?

----------


## Janoccka

Pa meni tek sada i ima smisla koristiti papiriće, jer rijetku stolicu teško isperem. Kada ona bude već formirana onda ju je lako istresti u WC!

----------


## magriz

ja sam ih koristila od početka. i u rijetkoj kakici ima grudica, zna biti i sluzi pa mi je lakše isprati pelenu prije pranja. ja samo popiškine nisam prala, ali čitam da cure to rade, pa ću sad probat (više nije svako previjanje kakica)

----------


## Janoccka

Ja niš ne ispirem prije pranja. Samo našpricam čajevcem!

----------


## josie

> ... jer rijetku stolicu teško isperem...
> ...Ja niš ne ispirem prije pranja.


sad te ne kužim.
jel' ispireš ili ne ispireš?

----------


## Janoccka

Ništa ne ispirem!
Koristim papiriće zato da ne moram isprati kakicu, jer bi to marala isprati, a pokušala sam par puta i teško se ispire pa mi se ne da  8)

----------


## josie

aaaahaaaaaa  :Embarassed:  
bedastača ja  :Razz:

----------


## coccinella

Josie, jesi li ti skroooooooooooz na platnenima?   :Grin:

----------


## josie

najskroooooooooooooooooooooooozije  :Grin:

----------


## branka1

Mi ih koristimo od početka i meni su jako korisni. ali Lana nema onako skroz tekuću stolicu, već malo kompaktniju

----------


## Janoccka

Ja mislim da ću ih prestati koristiti kada stolica bude kompaktna i kada ću je moći samo istresti sa pelene....

----------

